# What do you guys think about this pdp f series



## end

hey people i found a drumset in a garage from a friend. its a pdp Fseries and the picture in the bottom is all he has. its a black fade color and i dont know whether I should invest some money in getting the other parts. All you see in the pictures is all it has for now and besides i dont know anything about drums all i do is play my guitars in my amp.
oh and of course i have a pearl drumset but is just a beginer one, the forum series. i also like to record with addictive drums some underground music, but i wanna to ask people around if this pdp F series its a good one. All i found was the bass and two toms or maybe its just bass one tom and a floor rack tom, i dont know im not sure. What do you guys think? should invest in getting this drum and bring it back to life? :/


----------



## end

please guys any help with the f series, should i buy some other parts left, or something is it a good drum set to start adter the pearl drum Forum Series or what do you guys advice.


----------



## iron blast

That looks like a pretty solid kit. PDP are a division of DW drums and are a little better quality than the pearl export series generaly. These drums use real birch and maple for their shells unlike most other beginer/midgrade kits and they have suspension hoops on the toms wich are all professional features. I would say to deffinatly get matching parts for this kit it would be a upgrade to your pearl kit. Or just buy the stands a good snare and use it as a 4 piece kit with some good cymbals. Hope this was helpful.


----------



## Epyon6

Honestly man I gotta admit PDP sets are nice, I have a nice 9 peice tama rockstar and im a huge fan of Tamas theyve served me well over the years. But I did play on a PDP kit idk what series it was but it was all poplar (which is not the greatest quality wood, and I gotta admit it sounded pretty damn good. Id invest, see if you cna get some peices to add on ebay and craigslist.


----------

